# So after watching Tiddy bear I was surfing youtube



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2008)

Look what I found! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPONTneuaF4


----------



## NJN (Dec 3, 2008)

THE CREATOR OF THAT SHALL DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (well he will eventually)

You do not know what it has been like for people named Charlie since that video came out. I cannot believe I have yet to commit homicide because of this.


If you will excuse me i'll have to go tell my shrink about this.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd like that 4 minutes of my life back? kkthx!


----------



## Scout (Dec 3, 2008)

Have i missed something, watched the first bit got board and skimmed. 

I'm lost?


----------



## Brooks416 (Dec 3, 2008)

What was that?


----------



## Sasha (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh come now, you guys! It's so stupid that it's funny!


----------



## Blacke00 (Dec 4, 2008)

NJNewbie196 said:


> THE CREATOR OF THAT SHALL DIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Shhhhhhuuuuunnnnnnnn...nuh the Non-Believer!


----------



## Sasha (Dec 5, 2008)

Shuuuuun shuuuuuun.


----------

